# Which Linus is most popular to take on ?



## Batistabomb (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys presently iam a windows system administrator, iam planning to take some linux courses to work under linux as a linux admin, so which linux version should i take on an presently which is on more demand


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

Tough one, Red Hat has a big share of the market now, so going for a course that will take you to RHEL makes sense. However, there are other good distro neutral certification exams you can study for like CompTIA Linux+™ Certification


----------



## Batistabomb (Feb 2, 2008)

i also listened , red hat has monopoly in the market


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes almost, and Novell is trying to increase their share. That was one of the reasons they signed that deal (dumb) with Microsoft.

I tried Ubuntu for sometime but was not too happy with it. I have installed CentOS now (its a RHEL clone), will start working on that in March, am a bit busy this month preparing for TOEFL.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 2, 2008)

Red Hat .... Most courses are available for Red Hat only.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 2, 2008)

Ubuntu now has a certification course too i think .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

In bangalore, Linux Training Acadamy has some good cources, and completing them will gain you the Red Hat Certified Linux Engineer title(CLE). But they are all red hat stuff. There are good distro neutral options available, but I don't know of any at present. I think its advicable to go for a neutral cource, then learn distro specific things like Red Hat, Debian and Slackware.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There are good distro neutral options available, but I don't know of any at present. I think its advicable to go for a neutral cource, then learn distro specific things like Red Hat, Debian and Slackware.



I think you haven't read my post^^


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes get an official something from Redhat and do some unofficial homework on other types like Debian and Slackware.

You'll always stand out in the crowd when you have a better all round knowledge of things.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

get LPIC,the course is cheaper(5K+) and is a general course covering networking,package management and most other aspects.It is respected world over and is formed by major Linux companies support.

But in India,LPI coaching is available only in few places;may be blore,hydbad,bombay etc. even,you can do a self study if u can get the LPIC preparation book.
with LPIC,u can get Ubuntu Certified Engineer certificate also by attending another paper 
*www.lpi.org
you have to write the exams in some prometric/pearsonvue authorised test centres 
while RHCE exam costs upwards of Rs18000 last when I enquired.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> get LPIC,the course is cheaper(5K+) and is a general course covering networking,package management and most other aspects.It is respected world over and is formed by major Linux companies support.
> 
> But in India,LPI coaching is available only in few places;may be blore,hydbad,bombay etc. even,you can do a self study if u can get the LPIC preparation book.
> with LPIC,u can get Ubuntu Certified Engineer certificate also by attending another paper
> ...


Can I try the "Linux Training Center", in bangalore ? They are certified by RedHat, so have mostly redhat based sys administration, etc and (guess) ask us to install fedora, which I avoid due to RPM.

Can you tell me some place where I can buy a study book for the LPIC ? I want a real(not e) book that has illustrations, questions, answers, explanations, practice material, etc.

Does Aptech, Bangalore have this cource ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

^Linux Training Centre imho can help you,but I dont know how much they charge.Did u checked LPI website for coaching centre's?even online coaching may be available.
leave the thought of RHCE/RHCT as total expense if went "official" way of RH authorized coaching centre+exam fees=Rs28000+ 

While anyways LPIC-I & LPIC-II means ur over by 10-12K.even LPIC-I is enough IMHO 

Most of the ppl I found in Intl forums prepare for LPIC themselves 
LPIC text book is readily available here in Ernakulam(in Mindstorm bookstall).In B'lore this study book is available in most computer book shops OR/and gangaram's in MG Rd.
the book is LPI Linux Certification in a NutShell
*www.amazon.com/LPI-Linux-Certifica...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201956236&sr=8-1
^is available in major bookshops.

there are many other books available like:

*www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&tag=mozil...qs&field-keywords=LPI&sourceid=Mozilla-search

But first be prepared to dedicate ur 3 months for troubleshooting and distro swapping between Fedora,Debian,Slackware etc and be thorough with these package managements


----------



## Batistabomb (Feb 4, 2008)

ok thanks for your ideas, is there any need to learn scripts, what is a shell and perl scripting ?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 4, 2008)

LPI do not have much test centers
so right now RHEL is only choice for me
damm, i do not like RPM
jetking may be a option



Batistabomb said:


> ok thanks for your ideas, is there any need to learn scripts, what is a shell and perl scripting ?


Most courses cover shell scripts, as they are helpfull in automation of your boring task.


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

Suse also has some courses for it


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

@gary:RHCE afaik does not cover shell scripting  they simply show a example or 2 and goes on!while LPI is what a real good certification to be !
you can prepare for LPI in ur house,and with help from LPI forum,mailing lists.  a bit dedication,that's all needed.exams can be taken from major instituted in ur city.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:RHCE afaik does not cover shell scripting  they simply show a example or 2 and goes on!while LPI is what a real good certification to be !
> you can prepare for LPI in ur house,and with help from LPI forum,mailing lists.  a bit dedication,that's all needed.exams can be taken from major instituted in ur city.


i can't see they have any test centers of thier & and also you need a pratical experiance as well esp networking, and as we all you networking can not be done with a single System, you need a well equipped lab for pratice


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

@gary:
Hey Thomson Prometric/Pearsonvue centres are all over India.infact all major Institutes  apply for this.
For eg;
prometric centres in India:
*www.register.prometric.com/Centers.asp?Page=1

search here u can find many centreS(6-7 centres in jaipur):
*www.register.prometric.com/Centers.asp?Page=10
*www.register.prometric.com/Centers.asp?Page=11



pearsonvue centres in ur city:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GT Computer Hardware Engineering College Ltd [/FONT] 	 		[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 			Bhagwati Plaza,Sindhu Nagar,
> Power House Road, 		[/FONT] 	 	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jaipur 	[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+91-141-2306511 [/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RAM NETWORK SYSTEMS INFOTECH [/FONT] 	 		[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 			91-A Gandhi Path Vaishali Nagar Jaipur. 		[/FONT] 	 	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jaipur 	[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+91-141-4003413 [/FONT]   	[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sunita Institute of Hardware Technology [/FONT] 	 		[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 			204-205, II Floor, Ganesham Tower
> Amrapali Road 		[/FONT] 	 	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vaishali Nagar, Jaipur 	[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]91-141-510-7250 [/FONT][/FONT]


pearsonvue centres:
*vss.vue.com/VSSReports/ActiveIndiaTestingCenters.cfm

and LPI coaching centres are there in dehli and pune :
New Delhi Koenig 45007488   
Pune August Solutions Pvt Ltd +91 9922417481
*www.lpi.org/latp_search/


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 4, 2008)

@praka seems like u r against RH products ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^no @unknown.I really likes the stability of RHEL .infact I had my training completed for RHCE 1.5 yrs back and I was a fedora user too.if Online update thing is fixed in fedora,I can verywell say Fedora is the best.even Gnome version carried in Fedora is *better* than Ubuntu I feel!

I felt RHCE is a networking course very much centralized on RedHat Linux.
While LPI covers whole Linux arena and ofcourse is a better certification for that matter as it is not only a networking certification but also a all-rounder one


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 4, 2008)

> you need a pratical experiance as well esp networking, and as we all you networking can not be done with a single System, you need a well equipped lab for pratice


what do you say on this?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^get a free ssh account and play


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^get a free ssh account and play


huh??
how about the router config,LAN cables,cards & switches, etc?


----------



## mediator (Feb 4, 2008)

BatistaBomb said:
			
		

> ok thanks for your ideas, is there any need to learn scripts, what is a shell and perl scripting ?


Shell scripting is considered as a huge advantage! RHCE is one of the many things a company seeks in a personal aspiring for an Admin post in a Linux department. It is certainly an advantage. But all that the companies see is the knowledge and that if u have anything that shows u r good in ur skills like a certificate!

It can be awards given to u in colg fests in Linux programming/shell scripting or anything that tells the world that u r good. But most importantly is the fact how good u r "practically"!!

There r many RHCE guyz I know, who don't even know about "yum" or simple ftp installations. Its like doing B.Tech and not knowing how to install windows!! I hope u understand. Its all practical at the end.



> if Online update thing is fixed in fedora,I can verywell say Fedora is the best.even Gnome version carried in Fedora is *better* than Ubuntu I feel!


I dunno about 6 and 7, but in 8 i.e werewolf, it has been improved dramatically almost like in Ubuntu.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

@gary:sure,u need another computer.you have to get a lab to work with(In Kochi,I can go to a Institute's Linux Lab) paying the lab fee may be.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 11, 2009)

hey....is there institutes in delhi/gurgaon providing these kinds of certification courses...??
Actually, i am thinking of doing some short term courses in linux as a part of my summer training for B.E.....!!! As also, im not so good and just started linuxing so i have to go from scratch. b4 going for a big move in this field.

Do these courses (above mentioned certifications) start from scratch or should one have some basic knowledge of linux/unix before enrolling for them ???


----------



## hellknight (May 12, 2009)

You can check HCL education.. there was its outlet at Chandigarh.. so I think that there should be one at Delhi too..

Yeah.. IMO one should have basic knowledge of Linux before joining this field..


----------



## pr.itdude (May 12, 2009)

hmm....!!! thnx !! yeah, HCL centres are there in delhi, but they afaik provide more of a coaching for programming languages like c/c++, .net, java etc not any certification courses.............!!!!


----------



## hellknight (May 13, 2009)

No yaar.. they have RHCE.. one of my friends recently did that from HCL chandigarh


----------



## pr.itdude (May 13, 2009)

kk.....i'll make a query to them.........!!! Any other instiute or courses........???
There is no info, no awareness about Linux so no highlighted courses..........!!!
India needs a long way to go OPEN........!!! Might be this is my pessimistic statement but i strongly
feels this right now..!!!


----------



## nileshgr (May 20, 2009)

Getting a certificate will limit your knowledge of Linux. In real administration practical experience is what matters and many things out of the things the course didn't teach you may occur. So the best way to learn Linux is trail and error.

Install VirtualBox (virtualbox.org), install a Linux in it and play with it. Configure each and every aspect of the OS - From kernel to the GUI.

As far as institutes are concerned, Seed Infotech is one of the best.

Try googling for some institutes.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 20, 2009)

^^ thnx 4 ur suggestion.......i'll definitely play as soon i'll get over with my xms...!!!


----------



## Kareem Bezer (May 22, 2009)

I don't know why the topic author mistook the spelling of linux. anyway i like linux because i like opensource software. I think ubuntu is the most popular linux for its user friendliness. i love ubuntu so much Regards, Kareem from Resorts 360 Vacation Club


----------



## Kareem Bezer (May 22, 2009)

I think ubuntu is the most popular linux. I love ubuntu very much for its user friendliness.    Regards, Kareem   from Resorts 360   Vacation Club


----------



## pr.itdude (May 22, 2009)

The Unknown said:


> Install VirtualBox (virtualbox.org), install a Linux in it and play with it. Configure each and every aspect of the OS - From kernel to the GUI.



any nice step by step tutorial for ^^ .........??


----------



## nileshgr (May 23, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> any nice step by step tutorial for ^^ .........??



I am a pure Linux user.. So I don't write Windows tutorials anywhere (except if they are related to Linux->Windows.)

But the thing is pretty simple.

Just install VirtualBox. It provides the full manual with the setup itself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2009)

Since you asked for a tutorial to help you become a pro, I seriously recommend you try an easy to use and well documented distro which has an easy upgrade path to a more advanced cousin which is professionally used.

An example is Fedora. It has step-by-step tutorials for EVERYTHING, and at the same time its stable brother is Red Hat Enterprise Linux, the distro you will be most probably using if you use linux in official  environments (All webhosts with cPanel usually use RHEL or CentOS (a RHEL clone)).

OR, install ubuntu. Its simple enough to NOT want much linux knowledge and learning it will help you graduate to Debian GNU/Linux, the other server-grade linux distro commonly used in professional environments (for eg, IISc (Indian Institute of Science) has all its computers running Debian Stable).

But I don't recommend some other easy to use distros like SuSE, which tries too hard to hide the internals, or MEPIS or DreamLinux, which is not sufficiently documented or has a large enough user base to help you instantly with all your problems.

Nor do I recommend you start with distros like Slackware, ArchLinux, Linux From Scratch, CRUX or Gentoo which need you to work very hard from  a newbie state to even begin using them.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 23, 2009)

^^ thnx 4 ur suggestions...........but i must tell u that.......i am already using linux, ubuntu 8.10, which i installed around 2 months ago........and very happy with that and playing with that all the time.....and other guys here helped me a lot........
i posted here in this thread to know more about linux certification courses, as i want to go for it in my summer training period..........

see post #26, i think u carried away with the thread title........!!! but i dont want to open up a new thread for the same kind of queries thats y i continued here.........

btw, see my screenie here : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1112890&postcount=1506


----------



## pr.itdude (May 26, 2009)

?? any more suggestions ??


----------

